# Who here has a Cadet Medal, what is it, and what did you have to do to get it?



## foxtwo

I was just curious to see what types of Cadet Medals you have earned, and how you got them   8)

_*edited by recceguy to belay any confusion. This is about CADET medals only*_


----------



## Zedic_1913

Cadet Medal prerequisites are in the CATOs, which are available online or at your local unit.  I'd post you a link but it seems the Cadet website is currently down.


----------



## Saorse

Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence - At least 3 valid references of community service and a CO's recommendation


----------



## foxtwo

So what type of service have you done to get that Medal? How many hours?


----------



## Saorse

No set limit: I've personally donated hundreds upon hundreds of hours to our local fire hall for bingo, summer activities, serving dinners, emergency responses for power outages and such for the elderly, things along them lines.

I'd go into all the things I've done, but I honestly do not feel up to typing it all.   I'll just say that I am fully confident in myself, without boasting, that I deserved the acclamation.


----------



## Zedic_1913

For my Royal Canadian Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence, I helped a youth group band, was a member of a community band, and I worked for some mess functions, and attended all optional cadet activities.

For my Army Cadet Long Service Medal, well I have simply been in cadets for more then 5 years.

There are also medals for topping various aspects of cadets:

- ANAVETs Cadet Medal of Merit - for certain 6 week summer camp courses
- MGen Howard Medal (Army Only) - for getting top standing the NSCE in your province
- Air Force Association Medal (Air Only) - for getting top standing from your province on the Air Cadet SLC course.


----------



## foxtwo

Thats awsome. I was looking around at the different types of Medals that could be awarded and I came across this story. http://www.aircadetleague.com/AGeneral/Extraordinary_People/larkins_e.html
I think what that Air Cadet did was above and beyond anything I have heard before.


----------



## q_1966

Just wondering, If you have been awarded a (Eg: medal in say Sea Cadets, or Air Cadets and transfered into Army Cadets can you wear that medal on a Army Cadet Uniform and vice versa, also are the medals in all elements the same?


----------



## Burrows

Many of the medals are similar and some are different.  I believe if you have earned another cadet recognized medal you are permitted to wear it.  Im not precisely sure let me check with a source.  Wait out.


----------



## Zedic_1913

I know an Army Cadet that transfered to Air Cadets and is not allowed to wear his Army Cadet Long Service Medal.


----------



## Burrows

Like I said.. I would check. Wait out


----------



## Saorse

I don't think the Service Medal would be a bad one to give out program-wide, but that's just personal opinion.


----------



## condor888000

November Foxtrot said:
			
		

> I know an Army Cadet that transfered to Air Cadets and is not allowed to wear his Army Cadet Long Service Medal.


Strikes me that that is likely because it's such a new award. I don't see the point behind that medal anyway, it's nothing more then a hey, that cadet's been in for 5 years, here, let's give them a medal. It seems to me to be nothing more than an excuse to make the uniform shinier...having said that, I've heard some rumors that the Air Cadet League out here in Eastern is thinking of propsing an air cadet version of the same thing......I still disagree with it though......

I'll post a link to that when I get home, expect it in about an hour...


----------



## PViddy

The Army Cadet Service medal is a new medal out for Army Cadets only (so far).  Your CO must nomintae you after you have put in 5 years (i believe) of service.  You then, consequently can be awarded bars on top of that for additional years in.  That is it in a nut shell,  not entirely sure about wearing medals from air in army without doing a tad bit of CATO hmwk.  


cheers,

PV


----------



## condor888000

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I'll post a link to that when I get home, expect it in about an hour...



Here's the link.....

http://www.cadets-air.qc.ca/an/concours-medaille-ang/medal-contest-ang.doc

Appears I was mistaken, they're holding a contest in case they decide to make one....


----------



## Saorse

I think it's great to see other branches of cadets adopting the Service Medal.


----------



## condor888000

If you read the link you notice that it has not been decided yet. The ACL(Ottawa valley/Quebec) has _suggested_ that we adopt a medal with the same or similar criteria, yet one the is distinct to air cadets. 

As I said before, I disagree with the entire idea of a long service medal. For air cadets especially, we already have a proficiency badge which gets bigger every year. If you want to know how long someone's been in, look there, the number of props is the number of levels done, I have 5 props, five years in, in the middle of number six. A long service medal really serves no purpose for us other than to look good......


----------



## Saorse

Good point.  I can entirely see that from your point of view.


----------



## foxtwo

Yeah, that totally makes sense.


----------



## PViddy

> I have 5 props, five years in, in the middle of number six. A long service medal really serves no purpose for us other than to look good......



Be careful.  The props denote the level(s) completed, not how many years you have been in Air Cadets. Given, usually the two go hand in hand, however you can spend 7 full years in cadets having acheived level 5 complete after 5.


cheers

PV


----------



## Saorse

This makes it a different case.


----------



## condor888000

PViddy said:
			
		

> Be careful.   The props denote the level(s) completed, not how many years you have been in Air Cadets. Given, usually the two go hand in hand, however you can spend 7 full years in cadets having acheived level 5 complete after 5.



Very true, as a matter of fact, that's my situation at the moment. I still feel the way I do, if a cadet is worthy of having been given the medal, they should have been able to pass all their levels, if they failed one, odds are they shouldn't be given the medal. 

Also, once a cadet hits level 5 complete, they shouldn't need to have this medal to prove to everyone that they've stuck it out. They should be able to be proud of their accomplishments without a shinney little piece of metal hanging from their chest.


----------



## Saorse

I think the medal is a fine idea: no problem here being rewarded for service to such a great cause when God knows how many teenagers would rather be shoved in a house all day doing nothing.


----------



## Chang

do you have to apply for medals? or do the officers just decide? if so, how do they find out how much out side of cadets public service you've done and what not? (for the legion medal)


----------



## Saorse

You apply for the Legion one and the Strathcona one... the Bravery medals too, in a way, as you need eye-witness accounts or evidence that the event occured.

Either way, for the Legion medal, you only need 3 letters of reference, signed, validated, as they do check.


----------



## Duke

Um, no.

You, as a cadet, do NOT apply for the Bravery, Lord Strathcona or Legion medals. The nomination is done by the corps/squadron CO, Sponsoring Committee and others.

You can, of course, let your corps/squadron know of your interest in one/all of these medals. 

See the appropriate CATOs:

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316B_b.pdf (Bravery)
http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316D1_b.pdf (Strathcona)
http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316E_b.pdf (Legion)

Duke


----------



## Saorse

In my Corps, you certainly apply for Strathacona and Legion: Bravery was just a guess.  

We may be doing it wrong, I suppose, but I had to express interest myself in being nominated for the medal when I was awarded it. Hmm...


----------



## foxtwo

Whats the duration time from when you first apply for the medal (let's say Legion) till you actually get it? And in that CATO document it said:

"a. met all requirements of the corps
annual mandatory and optional training
programs;"

I have 100% attendance and have been on every single "optional training available to me

"b. participated in a minimum of three
community service events, in addition
to those supported by the cadet unit
through its LHQ program;"

So if I went poppy selling for 25 hours in November I only have 2 more events left?

 "c. regarded by peers and superiors as
exemplifying the model cadet;"

I'm always getting complements as how good of a cadet I am and how hard I try. 8)

So do you guys think I should go for it when I finish the Community Service?


----------



## Saorse

I do believe application deadlines have passed: at least in the Atlantic region, they have.

They usually require all letters, CO recommendations, and what not in by around early March so that the medal can be presented at the ACR.

Again, I could be wrong: this is just how it happens at my Corps.


----------



## foxtwo

Yeah that sounds about right. No big deal since I still have to do a bit more _recorded_ community service. So lets just say I'm good to go and the deadlines have passed, how do I go about this? Do I write a letter or something to my CO or do I fill out an application here? (My Squadron gives medals out once in a blue moon)


----------



## foxtwo

If you do receive a medal and join the CF are you authorized to wear it or can you only wear it on your cadet uniform?


----------



## Duke

Cadet uniform only.

Duke


----------



## Duke

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> I do believe application deadlines have passed: at least in the Atlantic region, they have.
> 
> They usually require all letters, CO recommendations, and what not in by around early March so that the medal can be presented at the ACR.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong: this is just how it happens at my Corps.



Once again, read the CATOs. They are very clear on "who why where what and when".

'Expressing interest' is not 'applying'. And they all require a CO's involvement.

Duke


----------



## Saorse

I am going based on local Corps ways; not always the most reliable sources at times.

My best advice for you would to now follow Duke's advice and take a look at them, since my Corps obviously does not do it right.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson

Good morning!

As a cadet, I got the Royal Canadian Legion Medal of Cadet Excellence. Even though I was the first to get it in a 10 year period at my unit, I did not get it because I had the criteria to get it. The CO at the time expressed it clearly that as my unit's cox'n, it was not an automatic for me to get the Lord Strathcona medal. However, the Lord Strathcona medal was given to someone who did not have the criteria to get it. He just became a PO2, only did a TWGT course, and did not complete 3 years as a Sea Cadet. Therefore, that year, that CO did not respect the criterias for the medals. 

Now, since 2002, we have a selection's officer at my unit that makes sure that the people that will receive these medals, respect the criteria, and is chosen in an impartical manner (and seeing that I was the selection's officer for two years straight, I can confirm that it is impartical).

 _*Good day!*_


----------



## Duke

So, are you going to give your medal back?  ;D

(Just kidding!)

Duke


----------



## ctjj.stevenson

I should if I want to really prove that I respect the norms of the medals given within the Canadian Cadet Movement ... however I got it framed two years ago, and it would be a shame to brake it open (the frame did cost $50 for a $9 medal (and with mounting at William Scully, it would be $14).


----------



## foxtwo

Yeah the date the Legion Medal is due March 31. So I won't get it this year! If you want to apply for one, what do you have to do to notify your Sqn. Staff? Write a letter? Tell them in person?


----------



## Chainsaw

Hey,

I've got the ANAVETS for topping my CLI Adventure Course at Vernon during the summer of 2004.

For that one, just be a model cadet, do well on your fitness, help your fellow cadets and DS out.

Cheers,


----------



## Zedic_1913

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Yeah the date the Legion Medal is due March 31. So I won't get it this year! If you want to apply for one, what do you have to do to notify your Sqn. Staff? Write a letter? Tell them in person?



You shouldn't have to apply for the medal, of course each corps/squadron has their own policies.  In my corps the CO gets input on the officers and in some cases the RSM on who they feel merits the medal.  The CO applies for the medals ensuring the cadet meets the prerequisites.


----------



## foxtwo

Yeah but my Squadron is very strict and doesn't give medals out like candy. I have only witnessed one medal being awarded and that was to my chief for Excellence. I am sure that you have to tell them some how because how will they know what you did (i.e Terry Fox run, RCL Poppy Drive? So would would be the appropriate method? Letter?


----------



## Duke

Foxtwo,

Some corps/squadrons are strict about medals. That being said, use your chain of command. 

Get a copy of the CATO and make sure that you meet all the prerequisites. (I posted links to the CATO in a previous response.)

Tell your section or platoon leader that you have done something special or feel you meet the prerequisites and ask that the information get passed up the chain. 

Duke


----------



## foxtwo

That's an excellent idea. Thanks Duke. I do meet all the prereqs for the RCL Medal of Excellence


----------



## Duke

Good luck!

Duke


----------



## Burrows

*Medal link added to FAQ .. Thanks Duke*


----------



## Duke

Good idea, Mr Burrows!

Duke


----------



## Jun

i have the legion medal and the lord strat, my oc did all the paper work for me to get them. 
about the bravery medal is also a reg force metal you can carry it over

chimo


----------



## foxtwo

Oh cool. I better keep my eye open and try to save some lives. (lol just joking)


----------



## foxtwo

Duke said:
			
		

> http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316B_b.pdf (Bravery)
> http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316D1_b.pdf (Strathcona)
> http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316E_b.pdf (Legion)



*http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316D1_b.pdf (Strathcona)*

that one doesn't give too much info on how you are eligible to get it. Anyone here know another link or can tell the the prereqs?


----------



## Saorse

- 3 letters of reference from community service
- 3 years Cadet service
- 1 six-week summer course attended
- 75% corps training attendance

May be others: I remember reading that you could not be below Silver Star: that may have changed.


----------



## Duke

Try this link for the Strathcona Medal:

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1316D_b.pdf

Prerequisites = selection criteria

Duke


----------



## alan_li_13

Does anyone have or know of someone that has the MGEN W A Howard award? Its a medal given to a deserving candidate drawn from the top three NSCE in the province. I've applied for it, but some of the prerequesits look a little iffy, particularly the "must have been in for 3 years minimum"

Any insider information would be great. No quoting CATOs need.


----------



## Zedic_1913

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have or know of someone that has the MGEN W A Howard award? Its a medal given to a deserving candidate drawn from the top three NSCE in the province. I've applied for it, but some of the prerequesits look a little iffy, particularly the "must have been in for 3 years minimum"
> 
> Any insider information would be great. No quoting CATOs need.



I have met several people that have received the MGen W A Howard medal.  It's awarded to the cadet with the top NSCE marks in each province (provided they meet the other prerequisites).   In my opinion, the other prerequisites are there to ensure that the cadet has dedicated a fair amount of time to cadets, achieved a high standard on the NSCE and that they are a good cadet overall.


----------



## chalk1

I received it in 2002 for NB, and at the time I was made aware that you must also have at least an overall average of 85%. Is this the same nationwide or is it only a local thing?(maritimes that is.)


----------



## Duke

85% on your first attempt at NSCE. The rest of the details are in the CATO, attached below.

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4702_b.pdf

It looks like being in the top 3 for NSCE is just one of the prerequisites along with Cadet Service (3 Years), conduct, academics etc.

Duke


----------



## foxtwo

b. a recipient of the Royal Canadian Legion
Cadet Medal of Excellence, the Navy
League of Canada Cadet Award of
Commendation, or the Navy League of
Canada Award of Excellence shall not be
awarded the Lord Strathcona Medal in the
same training year;

Does that mean I cannot apply for the Royal Canadian Legion
Cadet Medal of Excellence and Lord Strathcona Medal in the
same training year? Or can I do both and recieve one next year, and the one after that?


----------



## alan_li_13

> In my opinion, the other prerequisites are there to ensure that the cadet has dedicated a fair amount of time to cadets, achieved a high standard on the NSCE and that they are a good cadet overall.


I've dedicated alot of time to the corps, even though i've only been in for 2 yrs 5 months...But it does make sense to set prerequesites. I'm just peeved cuz i'm so close to 3 yrs, and i did relatively well on NSCE with about 93 overall, and...well, i'm not gonna call myself a good cadet cuz i can't judge myself... i've been told i do a pretty excellent job, and my academics look pretty impressive too.

I wonder if there's a governing body i can appeal to or something?



> Does that mean I cannot apply for the Royal Canadian Legion
> Cadet Medal of Excellence and Lord Strathcona Medal in the
> same training year? Or can I do both and recieve one next year, and the one after that?



You can make an application to anything you like. Its the question of whether you will get it or not. If you apply for both, and so does someone senior to u, and u both qualify, the senior medal, Lord Strath, will be awarded to him, and u will get the other one. Atleast that's what i think is happening in our corps. Hope this helps.


----------



## Duke

I can judge you Rifle Team Captain.

You are a good cadet! And congratulations (again) on your outstanding NSCE score!

Duke (337 & 75 Shooting Coach)


----------



## Zedic_1913

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> I've dedicated alot of time to the corps, even though i've only been in for 2 yrs 5 months...But it does make sense to set prerequesites. I'm just peeved cuz i'm so close to 3 yrs, and i did relatively well on NSCE with about 93 overall, and...well, i'm not gonna call myself a good cadet cuz i can't judge myself... i've been told i do a pretty excellent job, and my academics look pretty impressive too.
> 
> I wonder if there's a governing body i can appeal to or something?



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I do know a cadet that was in a similar situation in 2002, he topped NSCE for EOA and was unable to receive the MGen Howard Medal.  In my opinion there's no harm in attempting to appeal this and attempting to qualify for the medal.

Even if you don't get it ... it's not a big deal ... medals are just shiny things to hang from your chest .... what means more is the personal satisfaction of excelling in one of the hardest aspects to cadets.


----------



## foxtwo

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> You can make an application to anything you like. Its the question of whether you will get it or not. If you apply for both, and so does someone senior to u, and u both qualify, the senior medal, Lord Strath, will be awarded to him, and u will get the other one. Atleast that's what i think is happening in our corps. Hope this helps.



Thanks, it did sorta help, but lets say I was the only one applying for them both. Which one is "better". lol

(Legion Medal of Excellence and Lord Strat)


----------



## Saorse

Strathacona is the more senior medal. I would not call one "better" than the other, however.


----------



## foxtwo

(Lol) thats why I used the " 's. Hmm.. "If you could have ONE, which would it be" is better put.


----------



## Zedic_1913

foxtwo said:
			
		

> (Lol) thats why I used the " 's. Hmm.. "If you could have ONE, which would it be" is better put.


Each medal is awarded based on it's requirements ... no one medal is "better" then another.  There is an order of precedence for cadet medals which makes some more senior then others.  In that aspect Lord Strathcona is more senior then the Legion Medal.  The order of precedence doesn't always make logical sense as  the ANAVETs and MGen Howard are the two least senior (next to the Army Cadet Long Service Medal) but are two of the hardest to achieve.


----------



## Saorse

All right to answer your unformal question (  ,) the Strathacona would be the "better" one, in terms of difficulty to obtain. It has a higher stature.


----------



## foxtwo

It's good to know. But the two medals do sorta have similar requirements...

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Saorse

Not a problem. Really brought out a lot of information, that's for sure.

Best of Luck!


----------



## Saorse

Out of curiousity, have most of the Corps represented in these Forums handed out their Service Medals already?


----------



## Zedic_1913

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, have most of the Corps represented in these Forums handed out their Service Medals already?


My corps received ours mid Janurary and handed them out at the COs parade at the start of Feb.


----------



## Jonny Boy

only one long servise medal has been handed out in my corp. it was to a cadet that had retired a month earlier. she was supposed to get 2 bars on it as well.  all they gave her was the medal with out her name on it. the forgot the ribbon and the bars.


----------



## Saorse

Being retired and all, I'm sure she'll live.  Does deserve it, though. I don't think our Corps took the bars into account, either.


----------



## Riobeard

Our Corp just got them last night, there are no ribbons as yet and we did get the one bar that was ordered.  There are a few unfortunate things though.
1) all of the cadets we got them for have aged out
2) they need to be engraved and we are going to do so with Name and Date prior to handing them out 
Our plan is to keep one or two on hand and re order them as required to replace the stock items so that we can engrave and award them at the anniversary date of the individual rather than having to wait.


----------



## Saorse

It's ironic, in a way, that no cadet being awarded the medal in my Corps has aged out: they are all either retiring at the end of this year, or at the end of next.


----------



## Zedic_1913

My understanding is that the Army Cadet League didn't expect as many recipients to apply for this medal, so the are short stocked.  My corps had 6 people eligable, 2 have since retired, and we have 2 more that have recently applied.  So far we just got the medals, no bars, no undress ribbons.  I had my medals court mounted by Joe Drouin (www.joedrouin.com) and they created an undress ribbon using their ribbon stock, I am considering purchasing undress ribbons from them for the other recipients in my corps.  We are currently still waiting on the bars.

Riobeard, would you happen to know if it is a requirement for the corps to engrave them with the name and date?  Mine was not engraved when I received it and I have since had it engraved with my name.


----------



## Riobeard

It isn't a requirement to have them engraved, but since there is a blank on the back I'd assume that is what is intended and I feel it's a nice touch.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Jun said:
			
		

> i have the legion medal and the lord strat, my oc did all the paper work for me to get them.
> about the bravery medal is also a reg force metal you can carry it over
> 
> chimo



The Cadet Medal of Bravery does not carry over to the Reg Force.  You can however be awarded the Medal Of Bravery as a civilian and wear it on your CF's if you choose to join.


----------



## mcpl_spunky

Hey i think that they should make a cadet medal for shooting . instead  of just having to wear pins all the time for ex, the lord strathcona pin. they should make a medal  for the cadet that shows excellence and proficiency in the principles of marksmanship.


----------



## Saorse

Can't say I'm an overly big fan of that: marksmanship is a qualification, and is worn on the sleeve already. Those pins, I believe, are good because they are not only different, but given a Duke of Edinburgh-like treatment, although I believe they are a bit bulky and may look better as a badge on a sleeve.

It's just personal opinion, but I don't think marksmanship is really of "medal" quality for above and beyond the call of cadet duty.


----------



## Zedic_1913

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> Hey i think that they should make a cadet medal for shooting . instead   of just having to wear pins all the time for ex, the lord strathcona pin. they should make a medal   for the cadet that shows excellence and proficiency in the principles of marksmanship.


An Army Cadet marksman that is proficient can receive their shooting level qualification (badge on left arm), their zone/region/national shooting competition pin, and their CL Marksman/CLI Marksman/Bisley pin for meeting certain requirements.  There is also the Bezille award for the top Bisley cadet (a silver rifle with wreath, worn above the medals).

I would say that is sufficient for the marksmanship aspect of cadets, considering there is no equivalent recognition for other optional aspects to cadets (band, army cadet challenge, etc).


----------



## Jonny Boy

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> Hey i think that they should make a cadet medal for shooting . instead   of just having to wear pins all the time for ex, the lord strathcona pin. they should make a medal   for the cadet that shows excellence and proficiency in the principles of marksmanship.



why not join the Americans young Marines. you get medals for everything. shooting, basic training, first aid, flag party commander, perfect attendance, learning to use the washroom. here have a look at all 55 of them http://www.youngmarines.com/Adult/Awards_Manual/Ribbons%20Chart.htm
l


----------



## Saorse

Wearing all their qualifications on their chest where medals are placed: I never did really like that idea, either.


----------



## Jonny Boy

wow one of them all you have to do is subscribe to a monthly magazine. and wright a paper about it.


----------



## foxtwo

That is insane. It really puts the value of having a medal down the drain.
Quite funny though.

Outstanding Salesmanship #5009 <-- WhAt ThE HeLL!


----------



## Saorse

That Senator's Conservation award is a hoot. I think these are America's hidden boy scouts.

 A medal for _swimming_?!?!


----------



## Zedic_1913

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> That Senator's Conservation award is a hoot. I think these are America's hidden boy scouts.
> 
> A medal for _swimming_?!?!



A point to note ... they are referred to as medals but are only ribbons (for those who may not know).

I find it interesting that their top personal award is identical to the ANAVETs medal.


----------



## Saorse

My apologies for the misinterpretation: I myself knew that, but put medal instead. Sorry for any confusion, all! 

If you take a look at the web site itself, the program is designed for ages 8 through high school. The younger ages may have something to do with these odd qualifications, but I still see it as a boy-scouts organization. They do have summer programs, but I present to you, their summer training mascot, Chester:





And their creed:

1. Obey my parents and all others in charge of me whether young or old.
2. Keep myself neat at all times without other people telling me to.
3. Keep myself clean in mind by attending the church of my faith.
4. Keep my mind alert to learn in school, at home or at play.
5. Remember having self-discipline will enable me to control my body and mind in case of an emergency.​


----------



## foxtwo

GO CHESTER! YOU CAN PADDLE THROUGH THAT PUDDLE!


----------



## Jonny Boy

i know some American young Marines. they are tough SOB's well the older ones. you shouldn't call them boy scouts because compared to us they are much more disciplined, fit, and neat (as in clean), although i do find there drill very relaxed and easy. i spent the summer with them and when we did our pt they thought it was a joke. i know one young marine that has the one that is like the anavet medal. it is even rarer than our anavet though. it is for top in boot camp or something.

they do get stupid ribbons for stupid reasons though. i was talking to one of them and they said they have been in for 2 years and ONLY had like 20 ribbons.


----------



## Saorse

That really is ironic, given the nature of their site. Not that youth organizations are supposed to be tough, hardcore boot camp or anything along these lines, it just gives off a certain elementary aurora.

We may be all mistaken in some cases, it seems, mineself included.


----------



## Jonny Boy

ya the sight seems really boyscoutish. but looks can be deceiving. lol


----------



## Saorse

Amen, my friend.


----------



## Zedic_1913

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i know some American young Marines. they are tough SOB's well the older ones. you shouldn't call them boy scouts because compared to us they are much more disciplined, fit, and neat (as in clean), although i do find there drill very relaxed and easy. i spent the summer with them and when we did our pt they thought it was a joke. i know one young marine that has the one that is like the anavet medal. it is even rarer than our anavet though. it is for top in boot camp or something.
> 
> they do get stupid ribbons for stupid reasons though. i was talking to one of them and they said they have been in for 2 years and ONLY had like 20 ribbons.



A point that many overlook ... the American Young Marines you were with at Rocky Mountain NACSTC were   selected for exchange, some more then likely they are some of the better rounded cadets in the organization.  Same as when we send cadets overseas on exchange, we try to select the best candidates possible so as to give the best representation of our cadet system.

I had 2 Young Marine cadets and an escort officer on my exchange with me, and I learned a lot about their system from them.  Both our system and theirs have their own pros and cons, I wouldn't call either organization Boy Scouts.


----------



## foxtwo

I would kill for a military school or something. Do you ever think Canada will have something like that in the future?


----------



## Saorse

..RMC.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

There is also Robert Land Academy


----------



## foxtwo

No no not like a University,like for elementary and high school


----------



## Saorse

Unless you count boarding schools and the such, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## CrashBear

An excellent website to visit is the Vimy Ridge Academy in Edmonton AB.


----------



## Jonny Boy

umm i never said they were boyscoutish. i said the exact opposite.


----------



## Saorse

Just making general references; nothing against boy scouts. They just are naturally less intense as they are for younger people.

We've all been wrong, it seems, in classifying all Young Mariines as, for lack of a better term, "wusses." As is such with every organization, there are always those who make it stand out.


----------



## Burrows

Don't flame other organizations.  PERIOD.


----------



## Jonny Boy

OK 2332 piper. i said the sight *SEEMS* boyscoutish but the young Marines are *NOT*

i have nothing against boyscouts. i was a beaver and a cub about 10 years ago or so.


----------



## Saorse

As was I, so I speak with justification as well, or at least a personal opinion that I feel I can support.


----------



## foxtwo

Okay I guess we are sorta trailing off topic here... lol lets get back to: _Who here has a Cadet Medal, what is it, and what did you have to do to get it?_


----------



## vadeanu

anyone know anyone who has the good ol' medal or bravery?


----------



## ouyin2000

ok ive read some posts about people "applying" for their medals...you do not "apply" for your medal, you must be recommended by your senior cadets and officers and then awarded the medal based on your conduct and qualifications as a cadet. it ticks me off when people go and "apply" fora medal thinking they will get it

as for the young marines posts: everyone must remember that they view their ribbons as qualifications. much like we sew our qualifications on to the sleeves of our uniforms, they wear theirs on their chest. i agree it does clutter the left breast pocket, and diminish the value of true medals, but it is their system, so dont bash it until youve tried it

and getting back on topic, yes i do know a cadet who has been awarded the cadet medal of bravery, and i feel he completely deserved it

as for myself, i have been awarded the Legion Medal of Excellence, back in may 2002, and by no means is it (or the Lord Strathcona Medal) meant to be awarded to the RSM of the unit, it goes to the most deserving cadet, no matter their rank or age (provided they meet the requirements)

i am elligible for the Army Cadet Service Medal (with 1 bar) as of October 2004, my CO put in the application in december, and i am still waiting on it...im really hoping i will get it and mount it before the ACR, but we will have to wait and see. i believe only a handful of cadets in all of BC have been presented with it so far


----------



## Zedic_1913

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> i am elligible for the Army Cadet Service Medal (with 1 bar) as of October 2004, my CO put in the application in december, and i am still waiting on it...im really hoping i will get it and mount it before the ACR, but we will have to wait and see. i believe only a handful of cadets in all of BC have been presented with it so far


We got our Army Cadet Service Medals in Februrary ... the bars came in on Wed but were sent in a regular envelope and arrived to us broken.   One of my MWOs applied in Feb and got his medal last Wed.



			
				ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> as for myself, i have been awarded the Legion Medal of Excellence, back in may 2002, and by no means is it (or the Lord Strathcona Medal) meant to be awarded to the RSM of the unit, it goes to the most deserving cadet, no matter their rank or age (provided they meet the requirements)


Just to add on that ... I got my Legion Medal of Excellence when I was 15.

Back onto topic here ... I knew of a cadet that had it, but she is aged out and is now a CIC Officer.


----------



## Saorse

We handed out our 5 service medals last Thursday. Bars are yet to arrive, but they don't look as bad as I thought they would on the uniform.   As our Legion Rep said, it is a privilege to wear this because only the Army Cadet League adopted the medals so far, and I feel they carry a great purpose with them.


----------



## foxtwo

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> and getting back on topic, yes i do know a cadet who has been awarded the cadet medal of bravery, and i feel he completely deserved it



Elaborate...


----------



## ouyin2000

i would rather not, as i don't know the full details of what he had to do...there used to be a press release on the Pac Region website, but i cannt seem to locate it anymore


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman

LORD STRATHACONA= a bunch of push ups, sit ups, chin ups, and a 4 mile run..


----------



## Saorse

Please tell me that's now how you achieved the Lord Strathcona?   ???

http://ww2.isys.ca/army/lsm.html


----------



## sgt_mandal

Hey I can post here now ! .....Lord Strathcona Medal, all I had to do was show up for annual and i got it... ???....didn't apply for it or anything....but i got it hehe... ;D


----------



## Zedic_1913

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> Hey I can post here now ! .....Lord Strathcona Medal, all I had to do was show up for annual and i got it... ???....didn't apply for it or anything....but i got it hehe... ;D


I also received the Lord Strathcona Medal this year.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

WO Saorse said:
			
		

> Please tell me that's now how you achieved the Lord Strathcona?   ???
> 
> http://ww2.isys.ca/army/lsm.html



Saorse some Cadet Regions require you to do a physical fitness test to be able to recieve the medal, in addition to fitting the other criteria. 

"Lord Strathcona's objectives in establishing his endowment were to:

      (1) encourage the improvement of the physical and intellectual capabilities of cadets; and

      (2) foster patriotism in cadets through the acquisition of a good knowledge of military matters."
http://ww2.isys.ca/army/lsm.html

You can see why they have the physical fitness requirements.


----------



## Burrows

GunnerySgtHartman said:
			
		

> LORD STRATHACONA= a bunch of push ups, sit ups, chin ups, and a 4 mile run..


You seem pretty smug for someone with 4 posts.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> You seem pretty smug for someone with 4 posts.



That comment was unnecessary and uncalled for.


----------



## Burrows

Quite to the contrary,

One who has not proven themselves should not seek to chip away at the pavement under them with smug posts.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

He is just posting what his medal is and how he got it. Exactly what the title is. 

If there was anything wrong with his post it's his spelling and grammar. It's not necessary to pounce on a small post like that. Also I do not see how you believe he seems "pretty smug".


----------



## Saorse

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Saorse some Cadet Regions require you to do a physical fitness test to be able to recieve the medal, in addition to fitting the other criteria.
> 
> "Lord Strathcona's objectives in establishing his endowment were to:
> 
> (1) encourage the improvement of the physical and intellectual capabilities of cadets; and
> 
> (2) foster patriotism in cadets through the acquisition of a good knowledge of military matters."
> http://ww2.isys.ca/army/lsm.html
> 
> You can see why they have the physical fitness requirements.



It just appears as if that's all that's involved in the medal, the way he says it. That certainly is not it!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Yes I know what you are saying. He probably didn't know about the other criteria and he only participated in the physical fitness test run by his region.


----------



## ouyin2000

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> Hey I can post here now ! .....Lord Strathcona Medal, all I had to do was show up for annual and i got it... ???....didn't apply for it or anything....but i got it hehe... ;D


Although I was already elligible to post in here for my Legion Medal, I guess I can mention that I received the Lord Strathcona Medal as well as my Army Cadet Service Medal for 6 years service, at my ACR.


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman

Since I have 12 post now I guess its time to elaborate on exactly what I did you recieve this medal, since something so small has started so much contraversy (WOW! what a snowball effect). Anyhow the requirements that I had to achieve while I was a cadet to be eligible for the Lord Strathacona medal are quite simple: minimum of 50 partial situps in 60 seconds (just the partial ones= wrist to knees), a minimum of 40 push ups, minimum of 7 chin ups, and a 4 mile run in under 30 minutes. 

If you are wondering how well my performance was: I did 62 situps in one minute, 50 push ups, 15 chin ups, and I ran the 4 miles in 27.13. There was also a leadership part of the process, but at the time I was WO2 of my unit so that was a given.


----------



## Gency

I have been lurking these forums for a long time now while at work.

I work with GunnerySgtHeartman at the Nuclear plant, and am planning to join the Combat Infantry, as soon as my contract is up here.

You are way off base with your accusations, Kyle Burrows, and I'm not sure why you directed him to the Cadet Forum rules because if anyone is pulling rank in this conflict (that you created) and acting smug its you.

I should report you to Mike in that case, following the Cadet Forum Rules, and see what he decides.

Point GunnerySgtHeartman to a rule that he is breaking, and I'm sure whatever issue you have will be remedied.

EDIT: Thank you for directing us to the rule. Also, Kyle, you endorsed his name in the past, so you understand our responses. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26115/post-229996.html#msg229996

You also disrespected him and judged his maturity lacking because he quoted a movie to help explain why he chose his name. His post was obviously a joke, and was not meant to be demeaning.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24391/post-233005.html#msg233005

Earlier, you stated that his posts were too little to be smug, but, in my opinion, his posts were too small to judge him.

I hate to waste my first post on a rant, but you just plain pissed me off.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Gency said:
			
		

> Point GunnerySgtHeartman to a rule that he is breaking, and I'm sure whatever issue you have will be remedied.



Under the Conduct Guidelines thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-99023.html#msg99023



> Using rank-The same goes for rank guys. It's not an official site but if you put down your a Sgt or captain and you start making posts some people will believe your opinion is that of said rank and not whatever you actually are. (be it civilian, private, cadet etc..).
> Some of us will know the difference, others won't.  If someone asks a question "Captain Assault Rifle"with the RCR cap badge avatar and captain rank (WHO is a well spoken 15 year old kid interested in army stuff who posts on lots of message boards) answers the question, the poster might think the answer is comming from a Captain in the RCR. Who cares? Well theres a good chance the answer could be wrong, it gives the RCR a bad name ("Ya some officer in the RCR told me he doesn't think cadets need to take any drill during basic training!") and gives the site a bad name. You also get a wrong answer so your time is wasted.


----------



## Burrows

[quote author=Gency]
I have been lurking these forums for a long time now while at work.
[/quote]


[quote author=Gency]
You are way off base with your accusations, Kyle Burrows, and I'm not sure why you directed him to the Cadet Forum rules because if anyone is pulling rank in this conflict (that you created) and acting smug its you.
[/quote]
Theres more to the rules than just the pulling of rank.

As a moderator who focuses on the cadet forum it is my job to ensure that conversation remains intelligent, as we have been used as a resource many times before.
[quote author=Gency]I should report you to Mike in that case, following the Cadet Forum Rules, and see what he decides.[/quote]
If you have a problem with the actions of myself or any other member of the directing staff I encourage you to report the situation to Mr. Bobbitt and if he agrees with your concern he will speak with us about it.


[quote author=Gency]Also, Kyle, you endorsed his name in the past, so you understand our responses. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26115/post-229996.html#msg229996[/quote]
I did at no point endorse his name.  I was laughing out of the sheer idiocy of choosing such a name in my opinion.  Also, for the record I did actually laugh.

[quote author=Gency]You also disrespected him and judged his maturity lacking because he quoted a movie to help explain why he chose his name. His post was obviously a joke, and was not meant to be demeaning.[/quote]
I get enough cadet versions of Hartman, I can now see there are officers that instill that in their cadets.

[quote author=Gency]Earlier, you stated that his posts were too little to be smug, but, in my opinion, his posts were too small to judge him.[/quote] I don't recall ever calling his posts little.  Everyone is entitled to their opinions.

[quote author=Gency]I hate to waste my first post on a rant, but you just plain pissed me off.[/quote]

[Note: sarcasm removed- Harris]


----------



## Saorse

For people who are supposed to be moderating these forums, I see public discussions and displayed sarcasm as an extremely unprofessional thing for you to be doing in hopes of setting examples of peaceful resolutions to problems. As a fellow member amongst us all, I am restraining by saying that all of this is pure foolish. We are here to discuss, and discuss we should be able to do without public humiliation or ranting. As a concern, could this not be accomplished through private messaging? A lot of these disrespectful assaults seem to happen around these woods on an all too common basis.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Here Here Saorse!


----------



## Buschgirl427

Getting the ANAVET medal is fun : I received the ANAVET medal for D&C in vernon this year. My advice....DONT FRAT!!lol. that was my goal this summer, and....TA DA!! The requirements for it are straight forward too : excellent physical fitness, outstanding leadership, team work, and (unwritten) espirit-de-corps. OO, and make sure your bunkspace is ALWAYS neat, and your bed is tight  To get it, you have to stand out in dress and deportment too. Just be determined and goal oriented in everything that you do. my quote from D&C 2005 "im not fit...IM DETERMINED!" GO FOR IT!!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Hey Buschgirl congrats on getting the ANAVET! I also got an ANAVET but for Adventure at Blackdown. The ANAVET winner is selected with this criteria:

1 overall, outstanding achievement on his/her course;
2 leadership assessments; and
3 performance on physical fitness tests

Really they look at so much more, when my Major told me that she had an extremely hard choice at choosing the top cadet I believed her. So many people excel in those three criterias so they have to look at everything. In the end it was our Reg. PPCLI WO who chose.


----------



## Buschgirl427

thanks GGHG_cadet. You too, congratz. My next goal is the RCL medal of excellence. I love IB!! so many volunteer hours!!


----------



## Jonny Boy

vadeanu said:
			
		

> anyone know anyone who has the good ol' medal or bravery?



i know this is an old post but i had to respond

yes i do. there is a post about him. i believe there is someone Else i know that will be receiving it as well.


----------



## Buschgirl427

Is the major General W.A Howard award for top Nsce mark in your province, or in your region?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

In Ontario the MGen Howard award is given to the top male and female cadet with the highest mark on NSCE not below 85%.


----------



## ouyin2000

I believe it is for top in each province (according to one of my friends in Prarie Region), but I do not know personally, since each region is slightly different:

- Pac Region really only has 1 province (BC)
- Central Region (as stated) gives it out to the top male and top female (at least in ontario)


----------



## mavericknm

I don't have one but quite a few of my Squadron has it. Its a nijmegan medal!

check our squadron's website to learn more about it here http://www.180mosquito.ca/180.htm

The medal is for a 160 km march in Holland. Canada sends a contingent every year and our squadron has sent 3 ten man teams so far. Its a great change from all the standard cadet medals and starts alot of conversations.


----------



## Jonny Boy

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> In Ontario the MGen Howard award is given to the top male and female cadet with the highest mark on NSCE not below 85%.



ya it seems fair to give it to 2 people in Ontario. seeing we have a population of around 12 million, i have met 2 maj/ gen winnersthey were both from the GTA


----------



## c.jacob

Legion Medal of Excellence
Cadet Sevice Medal with 2 bars


----------



## ctjj.stevenson

I had the Royal Canadian Legion Medal for Cadet Excellency, however, other than being the unit Coxswain, I did nothing to deserve it. However, I was the first one in about 10 years to recieve the medal. The person that did get the Lord Strathcona medal however, according to the norms, did not deserve it at the time. However, seeing that I do not have much respect for the Right Honourable Donald Alexander Smith, 1st Baron Strathcona and Mount Royal, well, I don't car as much. 

However, if the Sea Cadet Service Medal is ever created, I will probably purchase one. 

Good day!


----------



## PViddy

> I don't have one but quite a few of my Squadron has it. Its a nijmegan medal!
> 
> check our squadron's website to learn more about it here http://www.180mosquito.ca/180.htm
> 
> The medal is for a 160 km march in Holland. Canada sends a contingent every year and our squadron has sent 3 ten man teams so far. Its a great change from all the standard cadet medals and starts alot of conversations.



It's a cool medal, unfortunately it is not one of the authorized medals for cadets, which i would to see have changed.  I hoping to send my unit on the march one of these years.

regards

PV


----------



## foxtwo

I started this topic back in early 2005 because I was curious about medals. I got my first medal a few days ago.  


Legion Medal of Excellence


----------



## qyrang

For medals, is there an age or service requirement to apply for medals?


----------



## Burrows

Some do, some don't.


----------



## qyrang

Can anybody tell me the rank, age or service requirements for:
>Legion Medal of Excellence
>Lord Strathcona


Thanks Geoff


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

There is a service requirement of 3 years for both medals. For the Lord Strath you must be Silver Star qualified or higher.


----------



## Buschgirl427

It slooking good on my uniform with gold buttons and 3 medals now: ANAVET for D&C 2005, Legion Medal of Excellence, and 4 year Service medal. Im going for Maj Gen Howard this year, and Lord Strat, and Ill be all set.


----------



## ryanmann356

yes indeed the legion medal does look very good on a uniform  ;D I get my service medal in November.
Is it better to wait until you have more than one medal to board them, or if you have one should you just board it?


----------



## Cpl.Banks

I got the Legion medal of Excellence at my corps Annual Parade, hoping to get the Strathcona and service medal next year. If not no big deal...ooooo shiny medals :.

UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## qyrang

Although I don't have a medal yet :, I believe that I looks better if you get them boarded when there are more. Just a thought.


----------



## Nyles

Call me a cynic, but unless things have changed since I got my Legion medal, they pretty much hand them out like candy.


----------



## vadeanu

I topped PERT for my ANAVETS and;
I was the most proficient leader in my corp for my Strathcona.. I guess.


----------



## qyrang

If you do two different CLI courses, is it possible to get two ANAVETS? Just wondering as I think it would be cool to have a bar on the ANAVET medal.


----------



## Sgt_Hartwick_337_Queens

i have the cadet award for bravery medal and here is a link for more information on this medal and others
http://www.cadets.ca/armcad/resources-ressources/symbols/army_medals/army_medals.htm


----------



## Burrows

Why hello Mr. Hartwick!  Surely someone with such an esteemed medal that is awarded only under the most extraordinary circumstances would be able to provide details as to how you earned it.  I searched the internet, and I didn't find a dot of info on you, but I did find some on all the others!


----------



## Danjanou

Sgt_Hartwick_337_Queens said:
			
		

> i have the cadet award for bravery medal and here is a link for more information on this medal and others
> http://www.cadets.ca/armcad/resources-ressources/symbols/army_medals/army_medals.htm



I’m with my fellow mod on this one.

http://www.cyberbeach.net/army/bravery.html

“In Ontario, Cadet Daniel J. Primeau of 2784 Ottawa, was the last cadet awarded the Cadet Award for Bravery in 1977 for saving a friend from drowning.”

Profile says you're in Ontario so I take it your medal predates that one. Awarded almost 30 years ago eh. Kind of long in the tooth for a cadet there I think.

Busted kid, you will now make a public apology on these means prior to your banning.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Maybe Kyle you can get in touch with his CO...I am sure he/she will be interested in the integrity and honesty of one of his/her cadets is not what it should be. This person definitely dishonours the cadet movement and has no place in being in such.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

For those interested I have emailed soon to be exSgt Hartwicks unit regarding this matter so I am sure they will be dealing with it...


----------



## Duke

It appears that a cadet from Mr Hartwick's corps (337) did win/was nominated for the Medal for Bravery in 2005.

The cadet's name is K.C. Maple. 

http://www.muskokan.com/august%2025%2005%20news.htm
http://www.armycadethistory.com/medals.htm

In addition, it appears Medals for Bravery have been awarded have been awarded in Ontario on a couple of occasions since 1977.

Cadet Hartwick, I am the RSO and Coach for 337's shooting program and will be bringing this matter up with Major Bonnell.

Duke


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

And knowing what will follow, this will be locked.


----------



## Burrows

If anyone has anything to add.  Apologies and whatnot, you may PM me.


----------

